# Case 275 radiator



## Glenn Maddox (Nov 17, 2020)

I have a 1991 case 275 two wheel drive. The radiator is not repairable. I have not been able to find a radiator anyplace . Does anyone know of another tractor make that is close in size that I could alter to make it fit? The case 275B is 1/2 inch to wide. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Here's a link to down load an old Modine Master catalog PDF. Should be able to come up with a Part # that will work based on dimensions and hose locations, then go shopping on the internet

Modine Catalog


----------



## Glenn Maddox (Nov 17, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> Here's a link to down load an old Modine Master catalog PDF. Should be able to come up with a Part # that will work based on dimensions and hose locations, then go shopping on the internet
> 
> Modine Catalog


Thanks so much


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Glenn Maddox said:


> Thanks so much


This might be helpful.... Check out the dimensions listed and see if it will work for you. Price is really good for a copper core radiator

case ih 275 radiator - Google Shopping


----------



## Glenn Maddox (Nov 17, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> This might be helpful.... Check out the dimensions listed and see if it will work for you. Price is really good for a copper core radiator
> 
> case ih 275 radiator - Google Shopping


Thanks for the information the 275 B is a larger radiator 1/2 inch wider than the 275 . I have a friend that’s a fabricator that said he can build a radiator using an aluminum core. He did say the radiator made for a Honda car would fit but he would have to change the water inlet and outlet locations. A couple of options.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Contact Dale Weiss at Tractor Stuff
Dot com.. he has all case parts. new and used


----------

